# Strange behavior!



## fleetwoodtrick (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi, my male betta fish Cobalt is puffing up his gills everytime I kneel down in front of his tank. This was after I didn't change his tank for a while, as I added some water (with the betta-safe drops!) to make it last a bit longer. If I tap the tank, he gills go back down. Is this some sort of way of defending himself, or does it have to do with him wanting to mate or something? I'm confused and worried about him.
Thanks!
-Rhiannon


----------



## jjelli1 (Jul 25, 2008)

He may just be flaring. And that is completely normal! It's just his way of checking you out and saying, "Hey this is MY tank!" :lol: 

Does it look like this when he does it?:










If it does, the he's definitely flaring.


By the way, you a Fleetwood Mac fan?


----------



## fleetwoodtrick (Aug 7, 2008)

*THANK YOU!!!*

That's exactly what he's doing! A few years ago I had a female betta, and she never did that, and he kinda freaked me out when he did.  I'm glad he's okay! I'll have to put a picture of him. I had no idea there was so much to learn about Bettas! And yes, I am a HUGE Stevie Nicks, Fleetwood Mac, and Cheap Trick fan. I was named after the song "Rhiannon". Are you a fan of FM?
Thanks SO much again!
-Rhiya


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

yep lol thats flaring, and its healthy.. females do not flare as much as males because the males do it to look big and scary.. its how they gaurd their home)


----------

